
Apple iPhone A Bittersweet Taste For Verizon - recoiledsnake
http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2012/01/04/apple-iphone-a-bittersweet-taste-for-verizon/
======
brk
Very little content here. It appears carriers somehow make less money on
iPhone hardware vs. Android hardware (maybe).

The last bit seems like a thinly veiled pitch for his investment newsletter
and "skillz".

